

Show HN: Pinchable image viewer using HTML5, CSS3 & JS - cedel2k1
https://my.doctape.com/s/awWpgb

======
dictum
I'm using a Magic Mouse and when I scrolled, it zoomed in. I know this is the
intended result, and other apps do that (Google Maps and Google Earth come to
mind) but it's a bit annoying to my muscle memory. The gesture used to zoom in
and out in Safari and the rest of OS X is tapping, which in Doctape is
accomplished with clicking... but it's just weird to click to zoom in a
_desktop_ OS. Nothing too serious :)

Hate to be the guy who requests features, but it'd be nice to have a way to
see the image in its actual size (similar to ⌘0 in OS X).

That said, congratulations on launching, it looks great.

~~~
cedel2k1
Thanks!! We'll add "open in hd/full resolution" option as well as a "view at
100%" shortcut soonish :-)

------
OwlHuntr
To be honest, I'm having difficulty understanding what I should be seeing when
I "pinch," as you say. In Chrome it makes all text/images larger, including
the banners. This is standard in Chrome. In Safari 6 I zoom into the page, the
actual page, as in the banners disappear. This is standard for Safari 6.

Please elaborate on what exactly should be happening, otherwise it's just
people spending 2 minutes discovering functionality in their browser, not your
site.

~~~
cedel2k1
Sorry for the misunderstanding, please try it on a mobile device running iOS &
Android for the multitouch/pinch stuff.

------
thekingshorses
Nice. Works pretty good on iPad. I will borrow this for my future project.

Why you are not using native iOS touch scrolling?

------
kzahel
I'm constantly disappointed that multitouch does not work on my desktop Chrome
like it would on a mobile device.

